# Should I try a second Enema?



## Swirl (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok this is my 3rd night taking Mesalamine Enema. And I notice it was this medication that gave me the urge to go after a few minutes using it. It made my stomach hurt and gas. This time I felt as if I couldn't hold it in so I used the bathroom and out it came. Now do I try to do another round tonight or skip it for tonight? I notice it reduced blood lost but not the amount of time I have to go everyday which is around 8 times. Maybe more, everytime I drink or eat. 

Oh I don't really know if its this med or the Asacol that's working.
I use the bathroom 10 to 20 minutes before taking this!
P.S. I want my life back!

I like the cool new buttons and stuff the forums added.


----------



## saltimbanc0 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, retention enemas are.....a  pain in the arse. I had to do liquid pred ones which were just stupid because its fluid which you cant hold in.

It does sound like some active ingredient is lingering so worth perserving if you can. I would say go to the loo and clear yourself as much as possible first. Then administer it lying on your left side, knees to your chest and make sure you have inserted the nozzle as far as  possible first - the higher up you can get it all in the less urge you will feel to void.

Then my advice would be to lie in your tmmy or yor side with a pillow under your abdomen to raise it slightly (it was uncomfortable for me sometimes because of the swelling but i made like a little ramp/bridge nder my belly btton with 2 pillows and jst laid on that like a hump on my belly. This after a few minutes of resisting the urges to void wold pass and i was actually able to retain it completely. 

I havent done the foam ones for years tho was prescribed it jst before i got rushed in for rmergency srgery tihs week bt id say anything that works for the liquid wold have an equal or better chance with the foam.

If you "lose it " straight away and feel you cold have another go and arent rnning drastically short on meds i would give it another go then, it may be with a bit of traiing your body accepts it better then in a few nights you will be sorted with using them. You want to get the inflammation down asap and as it does decrease the irritation and likelihood you will have pain and immediately drop the enema will lessen too - bit of a catch 22 i know but id say stick with it if you can for a bit longer.

Simon


----------



## Swirl (Apr 30, 2011)

It is a pain because it is hard to hold in! I didn't use another one last night and I'm glad I didn't because I just went once so far compare to the other two days when i went like i usually did before taking the meds. I think its the Asacol that is working. I'm thinking if i should continue taking the enema or not.

I just put it in before and it only took a few minutes to empty out the bottle, I never had any problems dong it like that and before for two weeks when i was on a steroid enema. Mayb I should do it slower and the way you explained it.

I'll try it again tonight, If I hardly go today I may wait if it gets worst. I have three months supply. 
This stuff is so tricky.


----------



## saltimbanc0 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its tempting to avoid it if your symtpoms arent too bad but i would keep at it for a while to really make sure you are on top of it otherwise you will just start to calm it down and it will flair back up. Im sure it will get easier once you get a few done consecutively but im glad to hear there is some relief coming from somewhere.


----------



## ameslouise (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Swirl - Yeah, it's hard to retain the enemas if you are having active disease.  Keep trying them.  You might be able to retain for a little longer each night.  

If you still have trouble after a week or ten days, talk to your doc.  A cortizone foam insert might be easier to retain.

Good luck! - Amy


----------



## Swirl (Apr 30, 2011)

ok so I will continue it tonight. Maybe i will go into remission after i finish it all. I have until July remanining before I see the GI and run out of refills. But everything seem to have calm down a bit.


----------



## tflock (May 1, 2011)

What I do is try to use the enema after a bowel movement. I have been on the mesalamine and now just started the steriodal enemas. I have had great success with retaining them now. Another thing is to use it right before you go to bed. I will use them and then quickly stand up and keep my legs straight. I havent actually evacuated an enema in the last 2 weeks I have been using them; they are staying in and being fully absorbed. Hopefully this helps, but I do remember that I used to have trouble and no matter what I did it would only stay in for 20 minutes at the worst.


----------



## Swirl (May 1, 2011)

Ok Ok Ok thanks a lot! So today I notice I feel a lot better. Went just thee times. And there wasn't much blood. Ate dinner and haven't had the urge. But I still have cramps. Been drinking coconut water too. So I'm continuing it all. Hopefully its the Asacol. I hope when I come off the Mesalamine Enema it still all works. I can live off the 9 Asacol Pills alone lol. I have to learn to just follow directions and try the drugs as directed before giving up so easily. I blame the stress


----------



## xJillx (May 2, 2011)

Just caught this thread now.  

I am happy to hear the enema seems to be helping.  I started to take Rowasa enemas a few weeks ago, but it didn't do the trick.  Now I am taking cortisone enemas, and still no relief.  And what's the point if it isn't helping - I hate taking these things!  Like you said, it is difficult to fight the urge to want to use the bathroom right away.  But I noticed after about 3-4 minutes, the sensation goes away.  Oh, the fun of Crohn's Disease!


----------



## Swirl (May 4, 2011)

Yeah the fun of it all makes it worth it lol So much trials and errors.
That and Asacol 12 pills seem to have put me into remission. Everything but the cramps is gone. I'm also still taking 2 probiotics a day and two Apple Cider Vinegar a day.

I wonder how long this will work because 5 other times I went into remission but came out.


----------



## Swirl (May 4, 2011)

Blood returned today and all wasn't normal. Just went once through, This thing is so tricky.


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2011)

Hi Swirl,  I tried Canasa suppositories and had trouble holding them in as well.

But on a side note, I was wondering if you ever tried Lialda instead of Asacol? Am I correct in  guessing your disease is in the lower part of your descending colon based on taking mesalamine enema?  Maybe not.  But Lialda is also mesalamine but it is designed to release later, specifically to target the descending colon.  May  be worth talking to your doc about.


----------



## Swirl (May 5, 2011)

Yep its left sided colitis, just mostly the rectum/anus part, everywhere else is normal. I wrote down Lialda and Asacol when I seen the doctor and told him of mesalamine enema. He said yes he wanted to try a mesalamine enema and Asacol. So I got put on both. If I need more help I will try Asacol HD and if more help is needed, I will try Lialda. And if nothing, then I'm done with the light drugs. Going to be doing dieting next month! And if that doesn't help then MMJ and then part of my colon or all of it removed before next Spring. 
So far ive went from 7 times a day to just 1, sometimes 2 times.
lol Cool name 'Cookie'.


----------



## xJillx (May 5, 2011)

That sounds like some good improvement, Swirl.  How was the blood today?  I sure hope that will get under control soon for you.


----------



## Swirl (May 5, 2011)

It wasn't as bad as usual and I've only been going once. That and the cramps seem to have calm down. I just hope it continues to improve and I can rely on just the Asacol pills and get rid of the enema. I usually don't have to go until maybe about 3 or 4 hours of waking up which is great compare to just waking up and needing to go badly after standing up.


----------



## xJillx (May 5, 2011)

I think the goal will certainly be to wean off the enemas.  Did you GI give you any idea of the future plan?  When I started the mesalamine enemas, the initial plan was to take them for about 3-4 weeks and then taper off.  But they didn't work for me.  But, hopefully, you will continue to improve and can be off of them within a couple of few weeks.


----------



## Swirl (May 5, 2011)

Oh no he didn't say anything about that, i have enough until July 6th when I see him or somebody else.
My stomach is killing me right now. More then before. Every night its been hurting. This is something Pentasa mesalamine took away. I still have 3 bottles of that stuff left.
I would think they will take me off if I'm doing ok and see if the Asacol kicks in by then. I wouldn't want to stay on it more then two months unless I'm taking it every few days. They got to have something for all this pain too. I wonder what it is, ulcers? 

This stuff is hard to deal with everyday.


----------



## xJillx (May 6, 2011)

I am sorry about all of the pain.  As to it's cause, I am no expert, but considering you have been passing blood it could be ulcers.  If the pain continues to progress, you should really phone your GI.


----------



## Swirl (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I think I should give them a call soon. I haven't felt this bad since I stopped taking Pentasa late last year. I couldn't sleep last night for a few hours because it was so bad. I ended up taking two 500mg pentasa pills again.


----------

